# MeM test finding errors but also finding them on a new stick.



## kaboomst1ck (Nov 12, 2007)

*need driver help [moved from Hardware]*

well i bsod every once in a while and i think it may be because i dont have the required updated drivers for my motherboard, since the pc was down for almost half a year. the MB came with the pc as well.

www.ami.com

is the company where my board is from but i dont know the model so i am not sure what to download and they tell me to unplug my keyboard to read the serial # etc., on boot but it scrolls way way way to fast, is there any other way i can find out what model Motherboard i have?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: need driver help*

Hi,

Download and run *Everest*. 
That program will produce a list of what's inside your computer. 
In Everest press Computer - then Summary. Save the report as plain text. Please post back, with that report as an attachment.


----------



## kaboomst1ck (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: need driver help*

k here it is


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: need driver help*

It's an HP board made by ASUS (P4SD-LA).

Download page: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=&product=351810


----------



## kaboomst1ck (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: need driver help*

ah nice thx ill check this out


----------



## kaboomst1ck (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: need driver help*

so which drivers should i install

sorry if this is frusterating to you


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: need driver help*

No problem - we're here to help. :smile: 

Download and install the INF Update Utility for the chipset from *Intel* instead.

Reboot.

If you have more BSOD's - please post back with the exact error message.


----------



## kaboomst1ck (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: need driver help*

ok i downloaded the intel one, ill report back if i bsod

....while installing WoW again....


----------



## kaboomst1ck (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: need driver help*

well i installed WoW no bsod but i got this ALOT.

it says fatal error, memory could not be read...?

ill post pics when i get home


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: need driver help*

http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/t...351F8E16FA968CCC259A?topicId=2520309130&sid=1


----------



## kaboomst1ck (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: need driver help*

Ill try to run that mem test and re post thx


----------



## kaboomst1ck (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: need driver help*

bloody hell my pc wont conne4ct to the site...... sigh..

ene, if you can post the ones i should use that would be great do to the fact this pc is a pos and wont load the page...


----------



## kaboomst1ck (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: need driver help*

oh yea, if it helps anything, i just reinstalled wow when i put xp on, but it did it when i had vista to.


----------



## kaboomst1ck (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: need driver help*

heres a new error.....





and heres the one that gives me the most trouble.


----------



## kaboomst1ck (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: need driver help*

just ran WoW repair, no dice it found no errors.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: need driver help*

I know nothing about WoW and have moved this thread to the Gaming forum.


----------



## kaboomst1ck (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: need driver help [moved from Hardware]*

ok since this got moved ill go over what i have done so far,

re-installed wow,
ran a mem test (a few different ones)
ran WoW repair,

all of these to no avail i still get the same 2 errors.

anyone here have this error before that would know what to do?


----------



## kaboomst1ck (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: need driver help [moved from Hardware]*

and i just updated my vid card driver, (my card is only a 64bit buts its enough)

and direct x to 10 but it still says 9.0 for some reason


but still to no avail, same errors...

heres more info on my system to see if anything sticks out.



some temps...


and i "attached" an everest report to. which should go over everything on my pc.

if there is anything and i mean ANYTHING else you need please ask ill get it asap


----------



## kaboomst1ck (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: need driver help [moved from Hardware]*

bump up up


----------



## kaboomst1ck (Nov 12, 2007)

*The infamous WoW 132 error.... [Re-Post]*

Hi i am reposting this so i can give you all the information i have accumulated into one post so its not spread out all over the place.
([ive looked literally everywhere for an answer to this problem but everyone that gets it doesnt ever seem to be able to fix it... maybe a TSF first? i dunno..])

my specs..
os: Windows XP home edition sp2
DirectX: 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
cpu: intel pentium4 2.5ghz
mb:Asus P4SD-LA (3 PCI, 1 AGP, 4 DDR DIMM, Audio, Video, LAN)
System Memory: 512 MB (DDR SDRAM)
Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X (64 MB)
BIOS Type: AMI (08/27/04)
Audio Adapter: Intel 82801EB ICH5 - AC'97 Audio Controller [A-2/A-3]
Network Adapter: PCI NIC Adapter (192.168.254.6)
hard drive: SAMSUNG SP8004H (80 GB, 7200 RPM, Ultra-ATA/100)

i cant seem to find my psu info.. ill post that if someone needs it 




heres a little background info on my pc the past 6-7 months...
around 7 months ago my pc just up and stopped working, i cleaned it reset the connections etc and then it begans working again about 4 months ago, next came the BSOD... which i got rid of a few days ago by updating my motherboard and bios drivers. i also got rid of vista and now have xp due to the fact i gave some ram to a friend so i could no longer support vista. now EVERYTHING works amazing aside from the biggest thing on my HDD... World of Warcraft. now my goal is to get this fixed so i can play... =)

the error also happened when i had vista but instead of crashing i usuall BSODed

here is the error that i continually get. its to the point where as soon as i log in i crash.

i am currently running the burning crusade X pack. 


==============================================================================
World of WarCraft (build 7561)

Exe: C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
Time: Dec 7, 2007 2:07:18.203 AM
User: Tyler Kuether
Computer: KBST1K
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This application has encountered a critical error:

ERROR #132 (0x85100084) Fatal Exception
Program:	C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
Exception:	0xC0000005 (ACCESS_VIOLATION) at 001B:005BA230

The instruction at "0x005BA230" referenced memory at "0xBAA39E0A".
The memory could not be "read".


WoWBuild: 7561
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------------------------------------
x86 Registers
----------------------------------------

EAX=BAA39E0A EBX=07105C08 ECX=43E50008 EDX=00000001 ESI=BAA39E0A
EDI=43E50008 EBP=0012FA54 ESP=0012FA4C EIP=005BA230 FLG=00010286
CS =001B DS =0023 ES =0023 SS =0023 FS =003B GS =0000


----------------------------------------
Stack Trace (Manual)
----------------------------------------

Address Frame Logical addr Module

Showing 14/14 threads...

--- Thread ID: 1048 [Current Thread] ---
005BA230 0012FA54 0001:001B9230 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
005BE595 0012FA9C 0001:001BD595 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
005BCD90 0012FB70 0001:001BBD90 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
00432347 0012FBF8 0001:00031347 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0043AED6 0012FC14 0001:00039ED6 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
00806E98 0012FCDC 0001:00405E98 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0043236A 0012FD64 0001:0003136A C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0043DFC7 0012FD80 0001:0003CFC7 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0043E4CC 0012FD9C 0001:0003D4CC C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
00448E00 0012FE68 0001:00047E00 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0042D87B 0012FE98 0001:0002C87B C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0042ADB9 0012FF0C 0001:00029DB9 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0042C1E1 0012FF24 0001:0002B1E1 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
00406008 0012FFC0 0001:00005008 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
7C816FD7 0012FFF0 0001:00015FD7 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll

--- Thread ID: 3984 ---
7C802532 0146FB6C 0001:00001532 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll
006472B0 0146FB7C 0001:002462B0 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
004598BF 0146FF98 0001:000588BF C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0063AF27 0146FFB4 0001:00239F27 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
7C80B683 0146FFEC 0001:0000A683 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll

--- Thread ID: 2784 ---
7C802532 0256FF70 0001:00001532 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll
006472B0 0256FF80 0001:002462B0 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
006E88F2 0256FF98 0001:002E78F2 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0063AF27 0256FFB4 0001:00239F27 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
7C80B683 0256FFEC 0001:0000A683 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll

--- Thread ID: 1788 ---
7C80A075 047EFF88 0001:00009075 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll
72D2312A 047EFFB4 0001:0000212A C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdmaud.drv
7C80B683 047EFFEC 0001:0000A683 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll

--- Thread ID: 2212 ---
7C80A075 048EFE40 0001:00009075 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll
73F114A2 048EFE58 0001:000004A2 C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsound.dll
73F1294A 048EFF78 0001:0000194A C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsound.dll
73F19FBF 048EFF98 0001:00008FBF C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsound.dll
73F1297E 048EFFB4 0001:0000197E C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsound.dll
7C80B683 048EFFEC 0001:0000A683 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll

--- Thread ID: 1540 ---
7C80A075 04AEFE48 0001:00009075 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll
73F114A2 04AEFE60 0001:000004A2 C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsound.dll
73F1294A 04AEFF80 0001:0000194A C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsound.dll
73F12A13 04AEFFB4 0001:00001A13 C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsound.dll
7C80B683 04AEFFEC 0001:0000A683 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll

--- Thread ID: 2452 ---
7C802451 04BEFF98 0001:00001451 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll
0074BB46 04BEFFB4 0001:0034AB46 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
7C80B683 04BEFFEC 0001:0000A683 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll

--- Thread ID: 1428 ---
7C802451 04CEFF98 0001:00001451 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll
0074BB46 04CEFFB4 0001:0034AB46 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
7C80B683 04CEFFEC 0001:0000A683 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll

--- Thread ID: 2280 ---
7C802532 04EEFF64 0001:00001532 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll
006472B0 04EEFF74 0001:002462B0 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0072B3E5 04EEFF8C 0001:0032A3E5 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0072B521 04EEFF98 0001:0032A521 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0063AF27 04EEFFB4 0001:00239F27 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
7C80B683 04EEFFEC 0001:0000A683 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll

--- Thread ID: 2008 ---
7C80A075 04FCFF30 0001:00009075 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll
0072BC26 04FEFF88 0001:0032AC26 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0072B4F8 04FEFF98 0001:0032A4F8 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0063AF27 04FEFFB4 0001:00239F27 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
7C80B683 04FEFFEC 0001:0000A683 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll

--- Thread ID: 2080 ---
71A55FA7 08A4FC04 0001:00004FA7 C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
71AB2E67 08A4FC54 0001:00001E67 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WS2_32.dll
42C360FD 08A4FFAC 0001:000250FD C:\WINDOWS\system32\WININET.dll
42C32A78 08A4FFB4 0001:00021A78 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WININET.dll
7C80B683 08A4FFEC 0001:0000A683 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll

--- Thread ID: 2112 ---
7C80B683 08B4FFEC 0001:0000A683 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll

--- Thread ID: 852 ---
7C802532 08E4FF84 0001:00001532 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll
00782978 08E4FFB4 0001:00381978 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
7C80B683 08E4FFEC 0001:0000A683 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll

--- Thread ID: 176 ---
7C802532 0A04FF84 0001:00001532 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll
00782978 0A04FFB4 0001:00381978 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
7C80B683 0A04FFEC 0001:0000A683 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll

----------------------------------------
Stack Trace (Using DBGHELP.DLL)
----------------------------------------

Showing 14/14 threads...

--- Thread ID: 1048 [Current Thread] ---
005BA230 WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0xBAA39E0A,0x07105C08,0x005BE5F8,0x06E55208)

--- Thread ID: 3984 ---
7C802532 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject+18 (0x000020C4,0x000001F4,0x0146FF98,0x004598BF)
006472B0 WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x000001F4,0x00000000,0x00459870,0x00000F90)
004598BF WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x00000000,0x7C809AB9,0x00D22D40,0x05DE1448)
0063AF27 WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x00002174,0x7C809AB9,0x00D22D40,0x05DE1448)
7C80B683 kernel32.dll GetModuleFileNameA+436 (0x0063AEF0,0x05DE1448,0x00000000,0x15557C03)

--- Thread ID: 2784 ---
7C802532 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject+18 (0x000020D4,0xFFFFFFFF,0x0256FF98,0x006E88F2)
006472B0 WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0xFFFFFFFF,0x00000AE0,0x00DC0D08,0x006E8890)
006E88F2 WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x00DC0D08,0x7C90D4EA,0x7C809AA2,0x05DE23A8)
0063AF27 WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x00002178,0x7C90D4EA,0x7C809AA2,0x05DE23A8)
7C80B683 kernel32.dll GetModuleFileNameA+436 (0x0063AEF0,0x05DE23A8,0x00000000,0x00510005)

--- Thread ID: 1788 ---
7C80A075 kernel32.dll WaitForMultipleObjects+24 (0x00000002,0x047EFFA4,0x00000000,0xFFFFFFFF)
72D2312A wdmaud.drv midMessage+840 (0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00150000,0x00000000)
7C80B683 kernel32.dll GetModuleFileNameA+436 (0x72D230E8,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 2212 ---
7C80A075 kernel32.dll WaitForMultipleObjects+24 (0x00000040,0x048EFE78,0x00000000,0xFFFFFFFF)
73F114A2 dsound.dll <unknown symbol>+0 (0x00000040,0xFFFFFFFF,0x00000000,0x048EFE78)
73F1294A dsound.dll <unknown symbol>+0 (0xFFFFFFFF,0x0000003F,0x04595FD8,0x048EFF94)
73F19FBF dsound.dll DirectSoundCreate+21372 (0x00150778,0x045931C4,0x73F1B993,0x7C91056D)
73F1297E dsound.dll <unknown symbol>+0 (0x045931C4,0x00150778,0x7C91056D,0x045931C4)
7C80B683 kernel32.dll GetModuleFileNameA+436 (0x73F1B94B,0x045931C4,0x00000000,0x00000008)

--- Thread ID: 1540 ---
7C80A075 kernel32.dll WaitForMultipleObjects+24 (0x00000001,0x04AEFE80,0x00000000,0x000001F4)
73F114A2 dsound.dll <unknown symbol>+0 (0x00000001,0x000001F4,0x00000000,0x04AEFE80)
73F1294A dsound.dll <unknown symbol>+0 (0x000001F4,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000)
73F12A13 dsound.dll <unknown symbol>+0 (0x04591EFC,0x00000000,0x7C910732,0x04591EFC)
7C80B683 kernel32.dll GetModuleFileNameA+436 (0x73F1B94B,0x04591EFC,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 2452 ---
7C802451 kernel32.dll Sleep+15 (0x0000000A,0x0075010B,0x0000000A,0x00000000)
0074BB46 WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x02E9C914,0x7C911538,0x00000000,0x02E9C914)
7C80B683 kernel32.dll GetModuleFileNameA+436 (0x0075009D,0x02E9C914,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 1428 ---
7C802451 kernel32.dll Sleep+15 (0x0000000A,0x0075010B,0x0000000A,0x00000000)
0074BB46 WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x00DC31E8,0x7C91094E,0x00000000,0x00DC31E8)
7C80B683 kernel32.dll GetModuleFileNameA+436 (0x0075009D,0x00DC31E8,0x00000000,0x00000008)

--- Thread ID: 2280 ---
7C802532 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject+18 (0x00002348,0x000003E8,0x04EEFF8C,0x0072B3E5)
006472B0 WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x000003E8,0x06C35818,0x0072B510,0x000008E8)
0072B3E5 WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x00000000,0x04EEFFB4,0x0063AF27,0x06C35818)
0072B521 WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x06C35818,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x06C35548)
0063AF27 WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x000023E8,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x06C35548)
7C80B683 kernel32.dll GetModuleFileNameA+436 (0x0063AEF0,0x06C35548,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 2008 ---
7C80A075 kernel32.dll WaitForMultipleObjects+24 (0x00000001,0x04FDFF54,0x00000000,0x000001F4)
0072BC26 WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x0072B530,0x0072B53B,0x04FEFFB4,0x0063AF27)
0072B4F8 WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x06C35808,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x06C35568)
0063AF27 WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x000023EC,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x06C35568)
7C80B683 kernel32.dll GetModuleFileNameA+436 (0x0063AEF0,0x06C35568,0x00000000,0x65696C43)

--- Thread ID: 2080 ---
71A55FA7 mswsock.dll <unknown symbol>+0 (0x00000001,0x08A4FE84,0x08A4FC7C,0x08A4FD80)
71AB2E67 WS2_32.dll select+167 (0x00000001,0x08A4FE84,0x08A4FC7C,0x08A4FD80)
42C360FD WININET.dll Ordinal101+10220 (0x08A4FFEC,0x7C80B683,0x001A7C18,0x0012F240)
42C32A78 WININET.dll InternetSetStatusCallback+473 (0x001A7C18,0x0012F240,0x00150000,0x001A7C18)
7C80B683 kernel32.dll GetModuleFileNameA+436 (0x42C32A6B,0x001A7C18,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 2112 ---
7C80B683 kernel32.dll GetModuleFileNameA+436 (0x7C92798D,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00905A4D)

--- Thread ID: 852 ---
7C802532 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject+18 (0x000025B4,0xFFFFFFFF,0x0772A024,0x0074BC71)
00782978 WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x0772A024,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x0772A024)
7C80B683 kernel32.dll GetModuleFileNameA+436 (0x0075009D,0x0772A024,0x00000000,0x1D19100D)

--- Thread ID: 176 ---
7C802532 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject+18 (0x000025C8,0xFFFFFFFF,0x06C94024,0x0074BC71)
00782978 WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x06C94024,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x06C94024)
7C80B683 kernel32.dll GetModuleFileNameA+436 (0x0075009D,0x06C94024,0x00000000,0x00000008)


----------------------------------------
Loaded Modules
----------------------------------------

0x00330000 - 0x00339000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\Normaliz.dll
0x00400000 - 0x00E65000 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0x08B50000 - 0x08C65000 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\dbghelp.dll
0x10000000 - 0x10069000 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\DivxDecoder.dll
0x42990000 - 0x429D5000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\iertutil.dll
0x42C10000 - 0x42CDF000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WININET.dll
0x42CF0000 - 0x42E14000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll
0x4FDD0000 - 0x4FF76000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\d3d9.dll
0x5AD70000 - 0x5ADA8000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\uxtheme.dll
0x5B860000 - 0x5B8B4000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\NETAPI32.dll
0x5D090000 - 0x5D12A000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\comctl32.dll
0x5ED00000 - 0x5EDCC000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\OPENGL32.dll
0x662B0000 - 0x66308000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\hnetcfg.dll
0x68B20000 - 0x68B40000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\GLU32.dll
0x6D990000 - 0x6D996000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\d3d8thk.dll
0x71A50000 - 0x71A8F000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
0x71A90000 - 0x71A98000 C:\WINDOWS\System32\wshtcpip.dll
0x71AA0000 - 0x71AA8000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WS2HELP.dll
0x71AB0000 - 0x71AC7000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WS2_32.dll
0x71BF0000 - 0x71C03000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\SAMLIB.dll
0x722B0000 - 0x722B5000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\sensapi.dll
0x72D10000 - 0x72D18000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\msacm32.drv
0x72D20000 - 0x72D29000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdmaud.drv
0x73760000 - 0x737A9000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\DDRAW.dll
0x73BC0000 - 0x73BC6000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\DCIMAN32.dll
0x73EE0000 - 0x73EE4000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\KsUser.dll
0x73F10000 - 0x73F6C000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsound.dll
0x74720000 - 0x7476B000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSCTF.dll
0x755C0000 - 0x755EE000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\msctfime.ime
0x76390000 - 0x763AD000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\IMM32.dll
0x769C0000 - 0x76A73000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\USERENV.dll
0x76B40000 - 0x76B6D000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINMM.dll
0x76C30000 - 0x76C5E000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINTRUST.dll
0x76C90000 - 0x76CB8000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\IMAGEHLP.dll
0x76D60000 - 0x76D79000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\iphlpapi.dll
0x76E80000 - 0x76E8E000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\rtutils.dll
0x76E90000 - 0x76EA2000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasman.dll
0x76EB0000 - 0x76EDF000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\TAPI32.dll
0x76EE0000 - 0x76F1C000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\RASAPI32.dll
0x76F20000 - 0x76F47000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\DNSAPI.dll
0x76F60000 - 0x76F8C000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WLDAP32.dll
0x76FC0000 - 0x76FC6000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasadhlp.dll
0x77120000 - 0x771AB000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\OLEAUT32.dll
0x773D0000 - 0x774D3000 C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.2600.2982_x-ww_ac3f9c03\comctl32.dll
0x774E0000 - 0x7761D000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll
0x77690000 - 0x776B1000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\NTMARTA.DLL
0x77A80000 - 0x77B14000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\CRYPT32.dll
0x77B20000 - 0x77B32000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSASN1.dll
0x77BD0000 - 0x77BD7000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\midimap.dll
0x77BE0000 - 0x77BF5000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSACM32.dll
0x77C00000 - 0x77C08000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\VERSION.dll
0x77C10000 - 0x77C68000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvcrt.dll
0x77C70000 - 0x77C93000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\msv1_0.dll
0x77DD0000 - 0x77E6B000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ADVAPI32.dll
0x77E70000 - 0x77F01000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\RPCRT4.dll
0x77F10000 - 0x77F57000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\GDI32.dll
0x77F60000 - 0x77FD6000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHLWAPI.dll
0x77FE0000 - 0x77FF1000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\Secur32.dll
0x7C800000 - 0x7C8F5000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll
0x7C900000 - 0x7C9B0000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntdll.dll
0x7C9C0000 - 0x7D1D7000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll
0x7E410000 - 0x7E4A0000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\USER32.dll


----------------------------------------
Memory Dump
----------------------------------------

Code: 16 bytes starting at (EIP = 005BA230)

005BA230: 80 3E 00 74 2F 8D 45 08 50 56 E8 81 F0 E6 FF 03 .>.t/.E.PV......


Stack: 1024 bytes starting at (ESP = 0012FA4C)

* = addr ** * 
0012FA40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 88 0E 49 09 ..............I.
0012FA50: 08 5C 10 07 9C FA 12 00 95 E5 5B 00 0A 9E A3 BA .\........[.....
0012FA60: 08 5C 10 07 F8 E5 5B 00 08 52 E5 06 10 C2 5B 00 .\....[..R....[.
0012FA70: 88 0E 49 09 08 52 E5 06 B8 E1 65 05 00 00 00 BF ..I..R....e.....
0012FA80: 08 00 D9 05 B8 E1 65 05 08 52 E5 06 88 0E 49 09 ......e..R....I.
0012FA90: B8 E1 65 05 01 00 D9 05 70 FB 12 00 70 FB 12 00 ..e.....p...p...
0012FAA0: 90 CD 5B 00 9C 6E 17 07 08 6C 17 07 00 00 00 00 ..[..n...l......
0012FAB0: 00 00 80 3F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ...?............
0012FAC0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 3F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 .......?........
0012FAD0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 3F 00 00 00 00 ...........?....
0012FAE0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 3F ...............?
0012FAF0: 00 00 80 3F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ...?............
0012FB00: 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 3F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 .......?........
0012FB10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 3F 00 00 00 00 ...........?....
0012FB20: CC CC C0 BE 33 33 98 BE 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 3F ....33.........?
0012FB30: 27 B4 97 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 '[email protected]
0012FB40: 00 00 00 00 14 47 C9 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 [email protected]
0012FB50: 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 80 6F 12 03 BB 00 00 00 00 ........o.......
0012FB60: EB 46 8A B9 33 EC 8A 39 00 00 00 80 00 00 80 3F .F..3..9.......?
0012FB70: F8 FB 12 00 47 23 43 00 88 0E 49 09 03 00 00 00 ....G#C...I.....
0012FB80: 9C 6E 17 07 08 6C 17 07 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 .n...l..........
0012FB90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 3F 00 00 00 00 CC CC C0 BE .......?........
0012FBA0: 33 33 98 BE 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 3F 27 B4 97 40 33.........?'[email protected]
0012FBB0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
0012FBC0: 14 47 C9 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 [email protected]
0012FBD0: 00 00 00 80 6F 12 03 BB 00 00 00 00 FC FB 12 00 ....o...........
0012FBE0: E4 E3 58 00 01 00 54 3E 00 00 3C 3F 02 00 6C 3E ..X...T>..<?..l>
0012FBF0: 00 00 00 00 C8 0C 19 48 14 FC 12 00 D6 AE 43 00 .......H......C.
0012FC00: 9C 6E 17 07 00 00 00 00 08 48 17 07 C8 01 45 09 .n.......H....E.
0012FC10: 08 6C 17 07 DC FC 12 00 98 6E 80 00 E4 BE 03 07 .l.......n......
0012FC20: 00 00 80 3F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ...?............
0012FC30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 3F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 .......?........
0012FC40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 3F 00 00 00 00 ...........?....
0012FC50: CC CC CC BE 99 99 99 BE 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 3F ...............?
0012FC60: 01 00 20 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 .. @............
0012FC70: 00 00 00 00 56 55 55 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 [email protected]
0012FC80: 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 80 6F 12 03 BB 00 00 00 00 ........o.......
0012FC90: 6E 12 03 BA 6E 12 03 3A 00 00 00 80 00 00 80 3F n...n..:.......?
0012FCA0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 3F 00 00 00 00 ...........?....
0012FCB0: 00 00 80 3F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 99 99 19 3F ...?...........?
0012FCC0: CC CC 4C 3F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00 6C 3E ..L?..........l>
0012FCD0: 01 00 54 3E AB AA 42 3F 00 00 3C 3F 64 FD 12 00 ..T>..B?..<?d...
0012FCE0: 6A 23 43 00 00 00 80 3F 03 00 00 00 08 BE 03 07 j#C....?........
0012FCF0: E4 BE 03 07 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
0012FD00: 00 00 80 3F B0 FC 12 00 88 57 15 07 03 00 00 00 ...?.....W......
0012FD10: 00 00 00 00 06 00 00 00 03 00 20 40 20 00 00 00 .......... @ ...
0012FD20: B8 FC 12 00 D0 FC 12 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
0012FD30: 02 00 00 00 2C 01 00 00 88 7B 65 05 EC B8 22 0F ....,....{e...".
0012FD40: FF FF FF FF 02 00 00 00 6E 12 03 BA 48 7B 65 05 ........n...H{e.
0012FD50: 06 00 00 00 04 00 00 00 08 00 D9 05 00 00 00 00 ................
0012FD60: 54 0A 19 48 80 FD 12 00 C7 DF 43 00 E4 BE 03 07 T..H......C.....
0012FD70: F4 2C CF 06 06 00 00 00 08 20 CF 06 48 E3 CE 06 .,....... ..H...
0012FD80: 9C FD 12 00 CC E4 43 00 08 EC DC 05 20 E1 CE 06 ......C..... ...
0012FD90: 08 E1 CE 06 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 68 FE 12 00 ............h...
0012FDA0: 00 8E 44 00 00 00 00 00 10 E1 CE 06 20 E1 CE 06 ..D......... ...
0012FDB0: 96 43 8B 3C 28 17 66 05 30 19 66 05 08 18 66 05 .C.<(.f.0.f...f.
0012FDC0: 00 00 80 3F 00 00 00 00 3C 21 00 00 00 00 00 00 ...?....<!......
0012FDD0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 3F FE 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 .......?........
0012FDE0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0E E1 90 7C 5C FA 82 7C ...........|\..|
0012FDF0: 00 7D EA 02 00 7D EA 02 00 00 00 00 13 BB 74 00 .}...}........t.
0012FE00: 00 CF 23 DA C6 14 10 77 0E E1 90 7C 3B A4 80 7C ..#....w...|;..|
0012FE10: 8A 23 D5 3E 3B A4 80 7C 34 FE 12 00 20 FE 12 00 .#.>;..|4... ...
0012FE20: AB 48 29 01 00 00 00 00 56 A4 94 4B 4D 46 42 00 .H).....V..KMFB.
0012FE30: 34 FE 12 00 58 AD FA 5B 87 2A 00 00 50 FE 12 00 4...X..[.*..P...
0012FE40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 3F 00 00 80 3F ...........?...?


------------------------------------------------------------------------------

there is the error, also i have ran many memory test i usually let them make 3-5 passes so it takes an hour or two.
all came back with no errors. i re installed wow to

also i have ran wow repair several times to no avail. 


here are some screenshots for reference

heres the memory error.


a different error that i hhave only experienced once


some temps


and my vidcard info


now as im posting these i have been thinking of course and am basically at the end of my so im pretty much up for anything aside from buying something expensive... i was wondering since it carried over when i switched to xp if it could be an error on my hard drive, if this was the case id be happy because i have a 160gig unused in the box here at home, also one last bit of info, the game worked great on both vista and xp before i had the computer stop working the first time. well i think ive typed enough go ahead and look this over and if there is anything at all else you need tell me.

oh and if i need to update any driver or anything of the sort if you could provide a link to the needed driver that would be greatly appreaciated. =)

i just attached an everest report of my full specs to the post to. =)


----------



## kaboomst1ck (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: The infamous WoW 132 error.... [Re-Post]*

DxDiag info here.


```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 12/8/2007, 15:06:14
       Machine name: KBST1K
   Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_gdr.070227-2254)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: PSLA1
       System Model: PSLA1134
               BIOS: BIOS Date: 08/27/04 11:09:23 Ver: 08.00.09
          Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz (2 CPUs)
             Memory: 512MB RAM
          Page File: 236MB used, 1013MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
    DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
     DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
  DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
          Music Tab: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.
        Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
        Card name: NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X
     Manufacturer: NVIDIA
        Chip type: GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X
         DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
       Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0181&SUBSYS_01B610DE&REV_A2
   Display Memory: 64.0 MB
     Current Mode: 1024 x 768 (32 bit) (60Hz)
          Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor
  Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200
      Driver Name: nv4_disp.dll
   Driver Version: 6.14.0010.4523 (English)
      DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 Driver Date/Size: 7/28/2003 15:19:00, 3902603 bytes
      WHQL Logo'd: Yes
  WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
              VDD: n/a
         Mini VDD: nv4_mini.sys
    Mini VDD Date: 7/28/2003 15:19:00, 1341339 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-42C1-11CF-C562-BC2103C2CB35}
        Vendor ID: 0x10DE
        Device ID: 0x0181
        SubSys ID: 0x01B610DE
      Revision ID: 0x00A2
      Revision ID: 0x00A2
      Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_B ModeMPEG2_C ModeMPEG2_D 
 Deinterlace Caps: {212DC723-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_MedianFiltering 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {212DC723-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_MedianFiltering 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {212DC723-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_MedianFiltering 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
         Registry: OK
     DDraw Status: Enabled
       D3D Status: Enabled
       AGP Status: Enabled
DDraw Test Result: Not run
 D3D7 Test Result: Not run
 D3D8 Test Result: Not run
 D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Realtek AC97 Audio
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D5&SUBSYS_80951043&REV_02
        Manufacturer ID: 65535
             Product ID: 65535
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: ALCXWDM.SYS
         Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5730 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 10/1/2004 10:24:00, 2279424 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Full
              Cap Flags: 0xF5F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 192000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 33, 32
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 33, 32
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
               Registry: OK
      Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: Realtek AC97 Audio
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: ALCXWDM.SYS
         Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5730 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 10/1/2004 10:24:00, 2279424 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x41
           Format Flags: 0xFFF

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
        DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
     DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
    Acceleration: n/a
           Ports: Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
                  Realtek AC97 Audio, Software (Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal
                  Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
                  Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
        Registry: OK
     Test Result: Not run

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No
         Registry: OK

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x24D4
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 57600 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 4736 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 52736 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/4/2004 01:01:08, 40840 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Microsoft PS/2 Mouse
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0f03
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 52736 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 23040 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/4/2004 01:01:08, 40840 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 23040 bytes

----------------------------
DirectPlay Service Providers
----------------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Internet TCP/IP Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
IPX Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Modem Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Serial Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)

DirectPlay Voice Wizard Tests: Full Duplex: Not run, Half Duplex: Not run, Mic: Not run
DirectPlay Test Result: Not run
Registry: OK

-------------------
DirectPlay Adapters
-------------------
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM1
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Local Area Connection 2 - IPv4 - 

-----------------------
DirectPlay Voice Codecs
-----------------------
Voxware VR12 1.4kbit/s
Voxware SC06 6.4kbit/s
Voxware SC03 3.2kbit/s
MS-PCM 64 kbit/s
MS-ADPCM 32.8 kbit/s
Microsoft GSM 6.10 13 kbit/s
TrueSpeech(TM) 8.6 kbit/s

-------------------------
DirectPlay Lobbyable Apps
-------------------------

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 63.3 GB
Total Space: 76.3 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: SAMSUNG SP8004H

      Drive: F:
      Model: HP DVD Writer 300n
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 49536 bytes

      Drive: G:
      Model: HL-DT-ST CD-RW GCE-8160B
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 49536 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: Intel(R) 82865G/PE/P/GV/82848P Processor to AGP Controller - 2571
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2571&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02\3&267A616A&0&08
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\AGP440.SYS, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 17:07:42, 42368 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82865G/PE/P/GV/82848P Processor to I/O Controller - 2570
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2570&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02\3&267A616A&0&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24DE
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24DE&SUBSYS_80A61043&REV_02\3&267A616A&0&EB
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 20480 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 142976 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 18:56:48, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 57600 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801EB USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 24DD
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24DD&SUBSYS_80A61043&REV_02\3&267A616A&0&EF
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 26624 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 142976 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 18:56:48, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 57600 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hccoin.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 7168 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801EB Ultra ATA Storage Controllers
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24DB&SUBSYS_80A61043&REV_02\3&267A616A&0&F9
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\intelide.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:59:42, 5504 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:59:42, 25088 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:59:44, 95360 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24D7
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D7&SUBSYS_80A61043&REV_02\3&267A616A&0&EA
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 20480 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 142976 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 18:56:48, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 57600 bytes

     Name: Realtek AC'97 Audio
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D5&SUBSYS_80951043&REV_02\3&267A616A&0&FD
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ksuser.dll, 5.03.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:44, 4096 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ksproxy.ax, 5.03.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:58, 130048 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ks.sys, 5.03.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:15:22, 140928 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\drmk.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:00, 60288 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\portcls.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:15:50, 145792 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\stream.sys, 5.03.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:04, 48640 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdmaud.drv, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:58, 23552 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ALCXWDM.SYS, 5.10.0000.5730 (English), 10/1/2004 10:24:00, 2279424 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ALSNDMGR.CPL, 2.02.0000.0034 (English), 9/20/2004 15:20:00, 16121856 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\ALCXMNTR.EXE, 1.05.0000.0000 (English), 9/7/2004 13:47:00, 57344 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24D4
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D4&SUBSYS_80A61043&REV_02\3&267A616A&0&E9
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 20480 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 142976 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 18:56:48, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 57600 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801EB SMBus Controller - 24D3
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D3&SUBSYS_80A61043&REV_02\3&267A616A&0&FB
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24D2
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D2&SUBSYS_80A61043&REV_02\3&267A616A&0&E8
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 20480 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 142976 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 18:56:48, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 57600 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801EB Ultra ATA Storage Controllers
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D1&SUBSYS_80A61043&REV_02\3&267A616A&0&FA
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\intelide.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:59:42, 5504 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:59:42, 25088 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:59:44, 95360 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801EB LPC Interface Controller - 24D0
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D0&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02\3&267A616A&0&F8
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 35840 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_C2\3&267A616A&0&F0
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 68224 bytes

     Name: PCI NIC Adapter
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3106&SUBSYS_14221186&REV_86\4&2E98101C&0&50F0
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pcinic5b.sys, 3.49.0000.0434 (English), 5/25/2006 00:33:16, 43008 bytes

     Name: Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8139&SUBSYS_80B31043&REV_10\4&2E98101C&0&78F0
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\RTL8139.sys, 5.398.0613.2003 (English), 8/3/2004 16:31:34, 20992 bytes

     Name: NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0181&SUBSYS_01B610DE&REV_A2\4&38B71F77&0&0008
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nv4_mini.sys, 6.14.0010.4523 (English), 7/28/2003 15:19:00, 1341339 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvinstnt.dll, 6.14.0010.4523 (English), 7/28/2003 15:19:00, 126976 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe, 6.14.0010.4523 (English), 7/28/2003 15:19:00, 77824 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nv4_disp.dll, 6.14.0010.4523 (English), 7/28/2003 15:19:00, 3902603 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvoglnt.dll, 6.14.0010.4523 (English), 7/28/2003 15:19:00, 3850240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcpl.dll, 6.14.0010.4523 (English), 7/28/2003 15:19:00, 4841472 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmctray.dll, 6.14.0010.4523 (English), 7/28/2003 15:19:00, 49152 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nview.dll, 6.14.0010.4523 (English), 7/28/2003 15:19:00, 852038 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvwddi.dll, 6.14.0010.4523 (English), 7/28/2003 15:19:00, 45127 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\dmcpl.exe, 6.14.0010.4523 (English), 7/28/2003 15:19:00, 1323008 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvshell.dll, 6.14.0010.4523 (English), 7/28/2003 15:19:00, 471112 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvtuicpl.cpl, 6.14.0010.4523 (English), 7/28/2003 15:19:00, 143360 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nwiz.exe, 6.14.0010.4523 (English), 7/28/2003 15:19:00, 323584 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nviewimg.dll, 6.14.0010.4523 (English), 7/28/2003 15:19:00, 512000 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\keystone.exe, 6.14.0010.4523 (English), 7/28/2003 15:19:00, 286806 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvcpl.hlp, 7/28/2003 15:19:00, 52951 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvwcplen.hlp, 7/28/2003 15:19:00, 22977 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\nview\generic.tvp, 7/28/2003 15:19:00, 30902 bytes

     Name: Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_104C&DEV_8023&SUBSYS_808B1043&REV_00\4&2E98101C&0&70F0
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ohci1394.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 61056 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\1394bus.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 53248 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nic1394.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 61824 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\arp1394.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 60800 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\enum1394.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 07:46:40, 6400 bytes

------------------
DirectX Components
------------------
   ddraw.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 266240 bytes
 ddrawex.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 27136 bytes
   dxapi.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 10496 bytes
    d3d8.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 1179648 bytes
 d3d8thk.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 8192 bytes
    d3d9.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 1689088 bytes
   d3dim.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 436224 bytes
d3dim700.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 825344 bytes
 d3dramp.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 590336 bytes
   d3drm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 350208 bytes
  d3dxof.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 47616 bytes
d3dpmesh.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 34816 bytes
   dplay.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 33040 bytes
  dplayx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 229888 bytes
dpmodemx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 23552 bytes
 dpwsock.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 42768 bytes
dpwsockx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 57344 bytes
dplaysvr.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 30208 bytes
  dpnsvr.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 18432 bytes
   dpnet.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 375296 bytes
dpnlobby.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 3584 bytes
 dpnaddr.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 3584 bytes
 dpvoice.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 212480 bytes
dpvsetup.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 83456 bytes
  dpvvox.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 116736 bytes
  dpvacm.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 21504 bytes
dpnhpast.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 35328 bytes
dpnhupnp.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 60928 bytes
dpserial.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 53520 bytes
  dinput.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 159232 bytes
 dinput8.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 181760 bytes
   dimap.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 44032 bytes
diactfrm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 394240 bytes
     joy.cpl: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 68608 bytes
   gcdef.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 76800 bytes
     pid.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 35328 bytes
  dsound.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 367616 bytes
dsound3d.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 1294336 bytes
  dswave.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 19456 bytes
   dsdmo.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 181760 bytes
dsdmoprp.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 71680 bytes
  dmusic.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 104448 bytes
  dmband.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 28672 bytes
dmcompos.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 61440 bytes
   dmime.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 181248 bytes
dmloader.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 35840 bytes
 dmstyle.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 105984 bytes
 dmsynth.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 103424 bytes
dmscript.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 82432 bytes
   dx7vb.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 619008 bytes
   dx8vb.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 1227264 bytes
 dxdiagn.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 2113536 bytes
   mfc40.dll: 4.01.0000.6140 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 924432 bytes
   mfc42.dll: 6.02.4131.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 1028096 bytes
 wsock32.dll: 5.01.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 22528 bytes
amstream.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 70656 bytes
 devenum.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 59904 bytes
  dxmasf.dll: 6.04.0009.1133 English Final Retail 8/22/2006 04:05:26 498742 bytes
mciqtz32.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 35328 bytes
 mpg2splt.ax: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 148992 bytes
   msdmo.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 14336 bytes
  encapi.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 20480 bytes
    qasf.dll: 9.00.0000.3250 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 237568 bytes
    qcap.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 192512 bytes
     qdv.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 279040 bytes
    qdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 385024 bytes
   qedit.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 562176 bytes
qedwipes.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 733696 bytes
  quartz.dll: 6.05.2600.2749 English Final Retail 8/29/2005 21:54:26 1287168 bytes
 strmdll.dll: 4.01.0000.3936 English Final Retail 8/21/2006 09:52:08 246814 bytes
 iac25_32.ax: 2.00.0005.0053 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 199680 bytes
  ir41_32.ax: 4.51.0016.0003 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 848384 bytes
 ir41_qc.dll: 4.30.0062.0002 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 120320 bytes
ir41_qcx.dll: 4.30.0064.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 338432 bytes
 ir50_32.dll: 5.2562.0015.0055 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 755200 bytes
 ir50_qc.dll: 5.00.0063.0048 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 200192 bytes
ir50_qcx.dll: 5.00.0064.0048 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 183808 bytes
   ivfsrc.ax: 5.10.0002.0051 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 154624 bytes
mswebdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 204288 bytes
      ks.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:15:22 140928 bytes
  ksproxy.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:58 130048 bytes
  ksuser.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 4096 bytes
  stream.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:08:04 48640 bytes
mspclock.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:58:40 5376 bytes
   mspqm.sys: 5.01.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:58:42 4992 bytes
 mskssrv.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:58:42 7552 bytes
  swenum.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 4352 bytes
mpeg2data.ax: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 118272 bytes
msvidctl.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 1428480 bytes
  vbisurf.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 30720 bytes
   msyuv.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 17408 bytes
wstdecod.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 50688 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
Windows Media Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,msadds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.2180
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.2180
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Indeo® video 5.10 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
WMT Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Microsoft Screen Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,msscds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
MPEG Layer-3 Decoder,0x00810000,1,1,l3codecx.ax,1.05.0000.0050
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.2180
ACELP.net Sipro Lab Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,acelpdec.ax,1.04.0000.0000
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
File Source (Netshow URL),0x00400000,0,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmvds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmv8ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4000
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Multiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASX file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASX v.2 file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
NSC file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Windows Media source filter,0x00600000,0,2,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
WST Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,wstdecod.dll,5.03.2600.2180
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,5.03.2600.2180
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,mpg4ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,2,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Overlay Mixer2,0x00400000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
.RAM file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
WMT DirectX Transform Wrapper,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
G.711 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,g711codc.ax,5.01.2600.0000
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.2180
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Indeo® audio software,0x00500000,1,1,iac25_32.ax,2.00.0005.0053
Windows Media Update Filter,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASF DIB Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASF ACM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASF ICM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASF URL Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASF JPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASF DJPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASF embedded stuff Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WIA Stream Snapshot Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wiasf.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.2180
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
QuickTime Movie Parser,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
XML Playlist,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
QT Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Indeo® video 4.4 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003
Indeo® video 4.4 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003

WDM Streaming Data Transforms:
Microsoft Kernel Acoustic Echo Canceller,0x00000000,0,0,,
Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
Microsoft Kernel DLS Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180

Video Compressors:
MSScreen encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00100000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel 4:2:0 Video V2.50,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel Indeo® Video 4.5,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Indeo® video 5.10,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft H.261 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft H.263 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
IAC2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
ACELP.net,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Windows Media Audio V1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Windows Media Audio V2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Messenger Audio Codec,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Microsoft G.723.1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749

Audio Capture Sources:
Realtek AC97 Audio,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
Realtek AC97 Audio,0x00200000,3,3,,5.03.2600.2180

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
Realtek AC97 Audio,0x00200000,3,3,,5.03.2600.2180

WDM Streaming Mixer Devices:
Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer,0x00000000,0,0,,

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.2180
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.2180

Audio Renderers:
Realtek AC97 Audio,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
DirectSound: Realtek AC97 Audio,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749

WDM Streaming System Devices:
Realtek AC97 Audio,0x00200000,17,2,,5.03.2600.2180
```


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: The infamous WoW 132 error.... [Re-Post]*

Have you run any tests on just the RAM?

http://www.memtest86.com/

I'd download and run that as the error you're seeing is RAM-specific.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: The infamous WoW 132 error.... [Re-Post]*

hello i merged your threads.what exact drivers are you using with that video card?

edit i looked at the dx diag report.your drivers are a bit [email protected] they are 4 years old.try these drivers.nvidia 84.21


----------



## kaboomst1ck (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: The infamous WoW 132 error.... [Re-Post]*

so this driver will work for my vid card? i wasnt sure since the card is rather old.. 64mb lol


----------



## kaboomst1ck (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: The infamous WoW 132 error.... [Re-Post]*

do i need to like drag these drivers into a folder or something because the still say 6.1 or somethin like that..


----------



## kaboomst1ck (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: The infamous WoW 132 error.... [Re-Post]*

hmm as far as i can tell i still have the same driver, and im not sure why. i downloaded the above and as far as i know, it installed properly. but i must be doing something wrong . i posted the dx diag just so you can check to make sure incase i did the right thing which im sure i didnt.



```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 12/8/2007, 19:33:01
       Machine name: KBST1K
   Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_gdr.070227-2254)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: PSLA1
       System Model: PSLA1134
               BIOS: BIOS Date: 08/27/04 11:09:23 Ver: 08.00.09
          Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz (2 CPUs)
             Memory: 512MB RAM
          Page File: 239MB used, 1010MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
    DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
     DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
  DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
      Display Tab 1: The file nv4_disp.dll is not digitally signed, which means that it has not been tested by Microsoft's Windows Hardware Quality Labs (WHQL).  You may be able to get a WHQL logo'd driver from the hardware manufacturer.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
          Music Tab: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.
        Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
        Card name: NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X
     Manufacturer: NVIDIA
        Chip type: GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X
         DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
       Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0181&SUBSYS_01B610DE&REV_A2
   Display Memory: 64.0 MB
     Current Mode: 1024 x 768 (32 bit) (60Hz)
          Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor
  Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200
      Driver Name: nv4_disp.dll
   Driver Version: 6.14.0010.8421 (English)
      DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 Driver Date/Size: 3/9/2006 15:29:00, 3968512 bytes
      WHQL Logo'd: No
  WHQL Date Stamp: None
              VDD: n/a
         Mini VDD: nv4_mini.sys
    Mini VDD Date: 3/9/2006 15:29:00, 3650368 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-42C1-11CF-8B53-BC2103C2CB35}
        Vendor ID: 0x10DE
        Device ID: 0x0181
        SubSys ID: 0x01B610DE
      Revision ID: 0x00A2
      Revision ID: 0x00A2
      Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_B ModeMPEG2_C ModeMPEG2_D 
 Deinterlace Caps: {212DC723-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_MedianFiltering 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {212DC723-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_MedianFiltering 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
         Registry: OK
     DDraw Status: Enabled
       D3D Status: Enabled
       AGP Status: Enabled
DDraw Test Result: Not run
 D3D7 Test Result: Not run
 D3D8 Test Result: Not run
 D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Realtek AC97 Audio
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D5&SUBSYS_80951043&REV_02
        Manufacturer ID: 65535
             Product ID: 65535
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: ALCXWDM.SYS
         Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5730 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 10/1/2004 10:24:00, 2279424 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Full
              Cap Flags: 0xF5F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 192000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 33, 32
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 33, 32
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
               Registry: OK
      Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: Realtek AC97 Audio
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: ALCXWDM.SYS
         Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5730 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 10/1/2004 10:24:00, 2279424 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x41
           Format Flags: 0xFFF

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
        DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
     DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
    Acceleration: n/a
           Ports: Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
                  Realtek AC97 Audio, Software (Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal
                  Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
                  Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
        Registry: OK
     Test Result: Not run

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No
         Registry: OK

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x24D4
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 57600 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 4736 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 52736 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/4/2004 01:01:08, 40840 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Microsoft PS/2 Mouse
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0f03
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 52736 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 23040 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/4/2004 01:01:08, 40840 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 23040 bytes

----------------------------
DirectPlay Service Providers
----------------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Internet TCP/IP Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
IPX Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Modem Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Serial Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)

DirectPlay Voice Wizard Tests: Full Duplex: Not run, Half Duplex: Not run, Mic: Not run
DirectPlay Test Result: Not run
Registry: OK

-------------------
DirectPlay Adapters
-------------------
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM1
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Local Area Connection 2 - IPv4 - 

-----------------------
DirectPlay Voice Codecs
-----------------------
Voxware VR12 1.4kbit/s
Voxware SC06 6.4kbit/s
Voxware SC03 3.2kbit/s
MS-PCM 64 kbit/s
MS-ADPCM 32.8 kbit/s
Microsoft GSM 6.10 13 kbit/s
TrueSpeech(TM) 8.6 kbit/s

-------------------------
DirectPlay Lobbyable Apps
-------------------------

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 63.3 GB
Total Space: 76.3 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: SAMSUNG SP8004H

      Drive: F:
      Model: HP DVD Writer 300n
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 49536 bytes

      Drive: G:
      Model: HL-DT-ST CD-RW GCE-8160B
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 49536 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: Intel(R) 82865G/PE/P/GV/82848P Processor to AGP Controller - 2571
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2571&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02\3&267A616A&0&08
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\AGP440.SYS, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 17:07:42, 42368 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82865G/PE/P/GV/82848P Processor to I/O Controller - 2570
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2570&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02\3&267A616A&0&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24DE
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24DE&SUBSYS_80A61043&REV_02\3&267A616A&0&EB
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 20480 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 142976 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 18:56:48, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 57600 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801EB USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 24DD
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24DD&SUBSYS_80A61043&REV_02\3&267A616A&0&EF
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 26624 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 142976 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 18:56:48, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 57600 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hccoin.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 7168 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801EB Ultra ATA Storage Controllers
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24DB&SUBSYS_80A61043&REV_02\3&267A616A&0&F9
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\intelide.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:59:42, 5504 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:59:42, 25088 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:59:44, 95360 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24D7
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D7&SUBSYS_80A61043&REV_02\3&267A616A&0&EA
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 20480 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 142976 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 18:56:48, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 57600 bytes

     Name: Realtek AC'97 Audio
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D5&SUBSYS_80951043&REV_02\3&267A616A&0&FD
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ksuser.dll, 5.03.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:44, 4096 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ksproxy.ax, 5.03.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:58, 130048 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ks.sys, 5.03.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:15:22, 140928 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\drmk.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:00, 60288 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\portcls.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:15:50, 145792 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\stream.sys, 5.03.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:04, 48640 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdmaud.drv, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:58, 23552 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ALCXWDM.SYS, 5.10.0000.5730 (English), 10/1/2004 10:24:00, 2279424 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ALSNDMGR.CPL, 2.02.0000.0034 (English), 9/20/2004 15:20:00, 16121856 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\ALCXMNTR.EXE, 1.05.0000.0000 (English), 9/7/2004 13:47:00, 57344 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24D4
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D4&SUBSYS_80A61043&REV_02\3&267A616A&0&E9
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 20480 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 142976 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 18:56:48, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 57600 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801EB SMBus Controller - 24D3
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D3&SUBSYS_80A61043&REV_02\3&267A616A&0&FB
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24D2
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D2&SUBSYS_80A61043&REV_02\3&267A616A&0&E8
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 20480 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 142976 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 18:56:48, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 57600 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801EB Ultra ATA Storage Controllers
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D1&SUBSYS_80A61043&REV_02\3&267A616A&0&FA
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\intelide.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:59:42, 5504 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:59:42, 25088 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:59:44, 95360 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801EB LPC Interface Controller - 24D0
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D0&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02\3&267A616A&0&F8
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 35840 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_C2\3&267A616A&0&F0
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 68224 bytes

     Name: PCI NIC Adapter
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3106&SUBSYS_14221186&REV_86\4&2E98101C&0&50F0
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pcinic5b.sys, 3.49.0000.0434 (English), 5/25/2006 00:33:16, 43008 bytes

     Name: Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8139&SUBSYS_80B31043&REV_10\4&2E98101C&0&78F0
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\RTL8139.sys, 5.398.0613.2003 (English), 8/3/2004 16:31:34, 20992 bytes

     Name: NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0181&SUBSYS_01B610DE&REV_A2\4&38B71F77&0&0008
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nv4_mini.sys, 6.14.0010.8421 (English), 3/9/2006 15:29:00, 3650368 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nv4_disp.dll, 6.14.0010.8421 (English), 3/9/2006 15:29:00, 3968512 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe, 6.14.0010.8421 (English), 3/9/2006 15:29:00, 143436 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvhwvid.dll, 6.14.0010.8421 (), 3/9/2006 15:29:00, 573440 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvapi.dll, 6.14.0010.8421 (), 3/9/2006 15:29:00, 98304 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvoglnt.dll, 6.14.0010.8421 (English), 3/9/2006 15:29:00, 5419008 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcpl.dll, 6.14.0010.8421 (English), 3/9/2006 15:29:00, 7561216 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmctray.dll, 6.14.0010.8421 (English), 3/9/2006 15:29:00, 86016 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvwddi.dll, 6.14.0010.8421 (English), 3/9/2006 15:29:00, 81920 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvnt4cpl.dll, 6.14.0010.11026 (English), 3/9/2006 15:29:00, 286720 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmccs.dll, 6.14.0010.8421 (English), 3/9/2006 15:29:00, 229376 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvcpl.hlp, 3/9/2006 15:29:00, 171072 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvwcplen.hlp, 3/9/2006 15:29:00, 55444 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcod.dll, 1.00.0000.0035 (English), 3/9/2006 15:29:00, 35840 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcodins.dll, 1.00.0000.0035 (English), 3/9/2006 15:29:00, 35840 bytes

     Name: Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_104C&DEV_8023&SUBSYS_808B1043&REV_00\4&2E98101C&0&70F0
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ohci1394.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 61056 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\1394bus.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 53248 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nic1394.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 61824 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\arp1394.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 60800 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\enum1394.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 07:46:40, 6400 bytes

------------------
DirectX Components
------------------
   ddraw.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 266240 bytes
 ddrawex.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 27136 bytes
   dxapi.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 10496 bytes
    d3d8.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 1179648 bytes
 d3d8thk.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 8192 bytes
    d3d9.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 1689088 bytes
   d3dim.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 436224 bytes
d3dim700.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 825344 bytes
 d3dramp.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 590336 bytes
   d3drm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 350208 bytes
  d3dxof.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 47616 bytes
d3dpmesh.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 34816 bytes
   dplay.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 33040 bytes
  dplayx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 229888 bytes
dpmodemx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 23552 bytes
 dpwsock.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 42768 bytes
dpwsockx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 57344 bytes
dplaysvr.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 30208 bytes
  dpnsvr.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 18432 bytes
   dpnet.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 375296 bytes
dpnlobby.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 3584 bytes
 dpnaddr.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 3584 bytes
 dpvoice.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 212480 bytes
dpvsetup.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 83456 bytes
  dpvvox.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 116736 bytes
  dpvacm.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 21504 bytes
dpnhpast.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 35328 bytes
dpnhupnp.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 60928 bytes
dpserial.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 53520 bytes
  dinput.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 159232 bytes
 dinput8.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 181760 bytes
   dimap.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 44032 bytes
diactfrm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 394240 bytes
     joy.cpl: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 68608 bytes
   gcdef.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 76800 bytes
     pid.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 35328 bytes
  dsound.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 367616 bytes
dsound3d.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 1294336 bytes
  dswave.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 19456 bytes
   dsdmo.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 181760 bytes
dsdmoprp.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 71680 bytes
  dmusic.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 104448 bytes
  dmband.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 28672 bytes
dmcompos.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 61440 bytes
   dmime.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 181248 bytes
dmloader.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 35840 bytes
 dmstyle.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 105984 bytes
 dmsynth.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 103424 bytes
dmscript.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 82432 bytes
   dx7vb.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 619008 bytes
   dx8vb.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 1227264 bytes
 dxdiagn.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 2113536 bytes
   mfc40.dll: 4.01.0000.6140 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 924432 bytes
   mfc42.dll: 6.02.4131.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 1028096 bytes
 wsock32.dll: 5.01.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 22528 bytes
amstream.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 70656 bytes
 devenum.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 59904 bytes
  dxmasf.dll: 6.04.0009.1133 English Final Retail 8/22/2006 04:05:26 498742 bytes
mciqtz32.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 35328 bytes
 mpg2splt.ax: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 148992 bytes
   msdmo.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 14336 bytes
  encapi.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 20480 bytes
    qasf.dll: 9.00.0000.3250 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 237568 bytes
    qcap.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 192512 bytes
     qdv.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 279040 bytes
    qdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 385024 bytes
   qedit.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 562176 bytes
qedwipes.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 733696 bytes
  quartz.dll: 6.05.2600.2749 English Final Retail 8/29/2005 21:54:26 1287168 bytes
 strmdll.dll: 4.01.0000.3936 English Final Retail 8/21/2006 09:52:08 246814 bytes
 iac25_32.ax: 2.00.0005.0053 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 199680 bytes
  ir41_32.ax: 4.51.0016.0003 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 848384 bytes
 ir41_qc.dll: 4.30.0062.0002 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 120320 bytes
ir41_qcx.dll: 4.30.0064.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 338432 bytes
 ir50_32.dll: 5.2562.0015.0055 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 755200 bytes
 ir50_qc.dll: 5.00.0063.0048 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 200192 bytes
ir50_qcx.dll: 5.00.0064.0048 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 183808 bytes
   ivfsrc.ax: 5.10.0002.0051 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 154624 bytes
mswebdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 204288 bytes
      ks.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:15:22 140928 bytes
  ksproxy.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:58 130048 bytes
  ksuser.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 4096 bytes
  stream.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:08:04 48640 bytes
mspclock.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:58:40 5376 bytes
   mspqm.sys: 5.01.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:58:42 4992 bytes
 mskssrv.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:58:42 7552 bytes
  swenum.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 4352 bytes
mpeg2data.ax: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 118272 bytes
msvidctl.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 1428480 bytes
  vbisurf.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 30720 bytes
   msyuv.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 17408 bytes
wstdecod.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 50688 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
Windows Media Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,msadds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.2180
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.2180
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Indeo® video 5.10 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
WMT Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Microsoft Screen Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,msscds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
MPEG Layer-3 Decoder,0x00810000,1,1,l3codecx.ax,1.05.0000.0050
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.2180
ACELP.net Sipro Lab Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,acelpdec.ax,1.04.0000.0000
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
File Source (Netshow URL),0x00400000,0,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmvds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmv8ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4000
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Multiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASX file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASX v.2 file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
NSC file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Windows Media source filter,0x00600000,0,2,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
WST Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,wstdecod.dll,5.03.2600.2180
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,5.03.2600.2180
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,mpg4ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,2,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Overlay Mixer2,0x00400000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
.RAM file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
WMT DirectX Transform Wrapper,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
G.711 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,g711codc.ax,5.01.2600.0000
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.2180
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Indeo® audio software,0x00500000,1,1,iac25_32.ax,2.00.0005.0053
Windows Media Update Filter,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASF DIB Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASF ACM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASF ICM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASF URL Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASF JPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASF DJPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASF embedded stuff Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WIA Stream Snapshot Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wiasf.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.2180
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
QuickTime Movie Parser,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
XML Playlist,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
QT Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Indeo® video 4.4 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003
Indeo® video 4.4 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003

WDM Streaming Data Transforms:
Microsoft Kernel Acoustic Echo Canceller,0x00000000,0,0,,
Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
Microsoft Kernel DLS Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180

Video Compressors:
MSScreen encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00100000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel 4:2:0 Video V2.50,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel Indeo® Video 4.5,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Indeo® video 5.10,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft H.261 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft H.263 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
IAC2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
ACELP.net,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Windows Media Audio V1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Windows Media Audio V2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Messenger Audio Codec,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Microsoft G.723.1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749

Audio Capture Sources:
Realtek AC97 Audio,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
Realtek AC97 Audio,0x00200000,3,3,,5.03.2600.2180

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
Realtek AC97 Audio,0x00200000,3,3,,5.03.2600.2180

WDM Streaming Mixer Devices:
Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer,0x00000000,0,0,,

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.2180
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.2180

Audio Renderers:
Realtek AC97 Audio,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
DirectSound: Realtek AC97 Audio,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749

WDM Streaming System Devices:
Realtek AC97 Audio,0x00200000,17,2,,5.03.2600.2180
```


----------



## kaboomst1ck (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: The infamous WoW 132 error.... [Re-Post]*

bump so someone can check the above post so i kno what to do


----------



## kaboomst1ck (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: The infamous WoW 132 error.... [Re-Post]*

i have been doing more searching and have stumbled upon this.

heres a thread that has everything one would need to know.
http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.html?topicId=10021053&sid=1

There is an identified issue affecting the AC 97 audio device (commonly used for 
onboard sound) and has been found to create a memory conflict that can lead to 132 
errors in some cases. Removing Realtek’s SoundMan program and only installing 
the drivers may correct the error. The same has been found with disabling the 
equalizer program for the nForce Audio software that is the resident onboard sound 
device for many nForce motherboards. 

i use AC'97 but it doesnt let me move/ delete soundman, anyone know how?


come on TSF help me solve the dare i say it... unsolvable..


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: The infamous WoW 132 error.... [Re-Post]*

is it listed in the add/remove section of the control panel?if not totally uninstall the sound drivers which should take that with it.then just install the driver without soundman.


----------



## kaboomst1ck (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: The infamous WoW 132 error.... [Re-Post]*

im trying to figure out which freakin driver isnt goona have soundman on it..

ok but what about my video card driver, is it the correct one installed now?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: The infamous WoW 132 error.... [Re-Post]*

yes that is the right driver.you did uninstall the old driver before installing the new one right?


----------



## kaboomst1ck (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: The infamous WoW 132 error.... [Re-Post]*

yes, as far as i know i did


i uninstalled the driver for my sound card and i just installed the driver and sound man was with it...

i was wondering, should i try using my onboard graphics deal?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: The infamous WoW 132 error.... [Re-Post]*

i kinda doubt the onboard will handle it.

edit:do you know what kind of onboard graphics you have?also the date on your sound driver is a bit over 3 years old.it may just need to be updated.depending on what you installed.


----------



## kaboomst1ck (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: The infamous WoW 132 error.... [Re-Post]*

i used onboard before i had this lil graphics card and it worked good just not as crisp,

i cant seem to find the right driver for my audio and im not sure how to find out what my onboard is,

man.. im nub. lol


----------



## kaboomst1ck (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: The infamous WoW 132 error.... [Re-Post]*

i downloaded driver detective and found out the following


i have 14 out of date drivers....lol
heres a list as of 9:35 tonight:

display adapters
NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X

IEEE 1394 Bus host controllers:
Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 host controller

System Devices:
Intel (R) 82801 PCI bridge - 244E
(2) Intel (R) 82801EB LPC Interface Controller 24D0
(2) Intel (R) 82865G/PE/P/GV/82848P Processor to AGP controller - 2571

Universal Serial Bus Controllers:
(5) Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controllers - 24D2

well... the prgram costs 30 bucks to have them download all the drivers and install them to... should i do it? or should we try to find them.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: The infamous WoW 132 error.... [Re-Post]*

is this an hp computer?


----------



## kaboomst1ck (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: The infamous WoW 132 error.... [Re-Post]*

yes it is, HP pavilion 716n


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: The infamous WoW 132 error.... [Re-Post]*

well the newest drivers are a bit newer.here have a look


----------



## kaboomst1ck (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: The infamous WoW 132 error.... [Re-Post]*

i can honestly say im not sure which ones to get... =/

like i dont see any of the names i typed down last night as drivers.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: The infamous WoW 132 error.... [Re-Post]*

well for starters up date your sound.see what affect that has.


----------



## kaboomst1ck (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: The infamous WoW 132 error.... [Re-Post]*

ok i did the driver for my sound and right when i got in my pc restarted.

your thoughts?


----------



## kaboomst1ck (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: The infamous WoW 132 error.... [Re-Post]*

well i just updated all my drivers by buying driver detctive.

heres my Dxdiag


```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 12/10/2007, 21:12:38
       Machine name: KBST1K
   Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_gdr.070227-2254)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: PSLA1
       System Model: PSLA1134
               BIOS: BIOS Date: 08/27/04 11:09:23 Ver: 08.00.09
          Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz (2 CPUs)
             Memory: 512MB RAM
          Page File: 217MB used, 1032MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
    DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
     DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
  DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
          Music Tab: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.
        Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
        Card name: NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X
     Manufacturer: NVIDIA
        Chip type: GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X
         DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
       Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0181&SUBSYS_01B610DE&REV_A2
   Display Memory: 64.0 MB
     Current Mode: 1024 x 768 (32 bit) (60Hz)
          Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor
  Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200
      Driver Name: nv4_disp.dll
   Driver Version: 6.14.0010.9371 (English)
      DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 Driver Date/Size: 10/22/2006 12:22:00, 4527488 bytes
      WHQL Logo'd: Yes
  WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
              VDD: n/a
         Mini VDD: nv4_mini.sys
    Mini VDD Date: 10/22/2006 12:22:00, 3994624 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-42C1-11CF-F557-BC2103C2CB35}
        Vendor ID: 0x10DE
        Device ID: 0x0181
        SubSys ID: 0x01B610DE
      Revision ID: 0x00A2
      Revision ID: 0x00A2
      Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_B ModeMPEG2_C ModeMPEG2_D 
 Deinterlace Caps: {212DC723-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_MedianFiltering 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {212DC723-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_MedianFiltering 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
         Registry: OK
     DDraw Status: Enabled
       D3D Status: Enabled
       AGP Status: Enabled
DDraw Test Result: Not run
 D3D7 Test Result: Not run
 D3D8 Test Result: Not run
 D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Realtek AC97 Audio
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D5&SUBSYS_80951043&REV_02
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: ALCXWDM.SYS
         Driver Version: 5.10.0000.6270 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 10/26/2007 11:20:40, 4124352 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Full
              Cap Flags: 0xF5F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 8000, 192000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 26, 25
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 26, 25
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
               Registry: OK
      Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: Realtek AC97 Audio
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: ALCXWDM.SYS
         Driver Version: 5.10.0000.6270 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 10/26/2007 11:20:40, 4124352 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x41
           Format Flags: 0xFFF

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
        DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
     DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
    Acceleration: n/a
           Ports: Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
                  Realtek AC97 Audio, Software (Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal
                  Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
                  Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
        Registry: OK
     Test Result: Not run

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No
         Registry: OK

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x24D4
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 57600 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 4736 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 52736 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/4/2004 01:01:08, 40840 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Microsoft PS/2 Mouse
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0f03
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 52736 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 23040 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/4/2004 01:01:08, 40840 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 23040 bytes

----------------------------
DirectPlay Service Providers
----------------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Internet TCP/IP Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
IPX Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Modem Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Serial Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)

DirectPlay Voice Wizard Tests: Full Duplex: Not run, Half Duplex: Not run, Mic: Not run
DirectPlay Test Result: Not run
Registry: OK

-------------------
DirectPlay Adapters
-------------------
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM1
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Local Area Connection 2 - IPv4 - 

-----------------------
DirectPlay Voice Codecs
-----------------------
Voxware VR12 1.4kbit/s
Voxware SC06 6.4kbit/s
Voxware SC03 3.2kbit/s
MS-PCM 64 kbit/s
MS-ADPCM 32.8 kbit/s
Microsoft GSM 6.10 13 kbit/s
TrueSpeech(TM) 8.6 kbit/s

-------------------------
DirectPlay Lobbyable Apps
-------------------------

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 62.1 GB
Total Space: 76.3 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: SAMSUNG SP8004H

      Drive: F:
      Model: HP DVD Writer 300n
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 49536 bytes

      Drive: G:
      Model: HL-DT-ST CD-RW GCE-8160B
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 49536 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: Intel(R) 82865G/PE/P/GV/82848P Processor to AGP Controller - 2571
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2571&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02\3&267A616A&0&08
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\AGP440.SYS, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 17:07:42, 42368 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82865G/PE/P/GV/82848P Processor to I/O Controller - 2570
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2570&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02\3&267A616A&0&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24DE
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24DE&SUBSYS_80A61043&REV_02\3&267A616A&0&EB
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 20480 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 142976 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 18:56:48, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 57600 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801EB USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 24DD
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24DD&SUBSYS_80A61043&REV_02\3&267A616A&0&EF
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 26624 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 142976 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 18:56:48, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 57600 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hccoin.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 7168 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801EB Ultra ATA Storage Controllers
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24DB&SUBSYS_80A61043&REV_02\3&267A616A&0&F9
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\intelide.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:59:42, 5504 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:59:42, 25088 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:59:44, 95360 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24D7
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D7&SUBSYS_80A61043&REV_02\3&267A616A&0&EA
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 20480 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 142976 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 18:56:48, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 57600 bytes

     Name: Realtek AC'97 Audio
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D5&SUBSYS_80951043&REV_02\3&267A616A&0&FD
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ksuser.dll, 5.03.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:44, 4096 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ksproxy.ax, 5.03.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:58, 130048 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ks.sys, 5.03.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:15:22, 140928 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\drmk.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:00, 60288 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\portcls.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:15:50, 145792 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\stream.sys, 5.03.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:04, 48640 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdmaud.drv, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:58, 23552 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ALCXWDM.SYS, 5.10.0000.6270 (English), 10/26/2007 11:20:40, 4124352 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE, 5.01.0000.0059 (English), 4/16/2007 15:28:22, 577536 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ALSNDMGR.CPL, 2.02.0000.0073 (English), 11/17/2006 05:40:46, 18804736 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ALSNDMGR.WAV, 2/5/2002 13:54:58, 141016 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\RTLCPL.EXE, 1.00.0001.0066 (English), 12/8/2006 15:20:14, 10528768 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\RTLCPAPI.dll, 1.00.0001.0004 (English), 10/18/2006 02:53:26, 147456 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\Alcrmv.exe, 2.00.0000.0004 (English), 7/31/2006 11:27:30, 217088 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24D4
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D4&SUBSYS_80A61043&REV_02\3&267A616A&0&E9
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 20480 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 142976 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 18:56:48, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 57600 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801EB SMBus Controller - 24D3
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D3&SUBSYS_80A61043&REV_02\3&267A616A&0&FB
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24D2
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D2&SUBSYS_80A61043&REV_02\3&267A616A&0&E8
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 20480 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 142976 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 18:56:48, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 57600 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801EB Ultra ATA Storage Controllers
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D1&SUBSYS_80A61043&REV_02\3&267A616A&0&FA
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\intelide.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:59:42, 5504 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:59:42, 25088 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:59:44, 95360 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801EB LPC Interface Controller - 24D0
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D0&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02\3&267A616A&0&F8
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 35840 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_C2\3&267A616A&0&F0
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 68224 bytes

     Name: PCI NIC Adapter
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3106&SUBSYS_14221186&REV_86\4&2E98101C&0&50F0
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pcinic5b.sys, 3.49.0000.0434 (English), 5/25/2006 00:33:16, 43008 bytes

     Name: Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8139&SUBSYS_80B31043&REV_10\4&2E98101C&0&78F0
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\RTL8139.sys, 5.398.0613.2003 (English), 8/3/2004 16:31:34, 20992 bytes

     Name: NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0181&SUBSYS_01B610DE&REV_A2\4&38B71F77&0&0008
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nv4_mini.sys, 6.14.0010.9371 (English), 10/22/2006 12:22:00, 3994624 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nv4_disp.dll, 6.14.0010.9371 (English), 10/22/2006 12:22:00, 4527488 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe, 6.14.0010.9371 (English), 10/22/2006 12:22:00, 159810 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvhwvid.dll, 6.14.0010.9371 (), 10/22/2006 12:22:00, 581632 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvapi.dll, 6.14.0010.9371 (), 10/22/2006 12:22:00, 212992 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvoglnt.dll, 6.14.0010.9371 (English), 10/22/2006 12:22:00, 5644288 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcpl.dll, 6.14.0010.9371 (English), 10/22/2006 12:22:00, 7700480 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmctray.dll, 6.14.0010.9371 (English), 10/22/2006 12:22:00, 86016 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvwddi.dll, 6.14.0010.9371 (English), 10/22/2006 12:22:00, 81920 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvnt4cpl.dll, 6.14.0010.11060 (English), 10/22/2006 12:22:00, 286720 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmccs.dll, 6.14.0010.9371 (English), 10/22/2006 12:22:00, 229376 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvdisps.dll, 6.14.0010.9371 (English), 10/22/2006 12:22:00, 5619712 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvdispsr.dll, 6.14.0010.9371 (English), 10/22/2006 12:22:00, 5255168 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvgames.dll, 6.14.0010.9371 (English), 10/22/2006 12:22:00, 3047424 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvgamesr.dll, 6.14.0010.9371 (English), 10/22/2006 12:22:00, 3203072 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmccss.dll, 6.14.0010.9371 (English), 10/22/2006 12:22:00, 188416 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmccssr.dll, 6.14.0010.9371 (English), 10/22/2006 12:22:00, 458752 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmobls.dll, 6.14.0010.9371 (English), 10/22/2006 12:22:00, 888832 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmoblsr.dll, 6.14.0010.9371 (English), 10/22/2006 12:22:00, 2859008 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvvitvs.dll, 6.14.0010.9371 (English), 10/22/2006 12:22:00, 2924544 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvvitvsr.dll, 6.14.0010.9371 (English), 10/22/2006 12:22:00, 2973696 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvwss.dll, 6.14.0010.9371 (English), 10/22/2006 12:22:00, 1236992 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvwssr.dll, 6.14.0010.9371 (English), 10/22/2006 12:22:00, 1732608 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvcpl.hlp, 10/22/2006 12:22:00, 177897 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvwcplen.hlp, 10/22/2006 12:22:00, 55444 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcod.dll, 1.00.0000.0035 (English), 10/22/2006 12:22:00, 35840 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcodins.dll, 1.00.0000.0035 (English), 10/22/2006 12:22:00, 35840 bytes

     Name: Unibrain driver / OHCI Compatible Board
Device ID: PCI\VEN_104C&DEV_8023&SUBSYS_808B1043&REV_00\4&2E98101C&0&70F0
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ubohci.sys, 4.00.0001.0029 (English), 7/27/2005 17:25:28, 77056 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\UB1394.sys, 4.00.0011.0000 (English), 7/27/2005 17:25:28, 86784 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\UBSBM.sys, 4.00.0009.0000 (English), 7/27/2005 17:25:28, 14080 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\UBUMAPI.sys, 4.00.0008.0000 (English), 7/27/2005 17:25:28, 36352 bytes

------------------
DirectX Components
------------------
   ddraw.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 266240 bytes
 ddrawex.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 27136 bytes
   dxapi.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 10496 bytes
    d3d8.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 1179648 bytes
 d3d8thk.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 8192 bytes
    d3d9.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 1689088 bytes
   d3dim.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 436224 bytes
d3dim700.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 825344 bytes
 d3dramp.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 590336 bytes
   d3drm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 350208 bytes
  d3dxof.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 47616 bytes
d3dpmesh.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 34816 bytes
   dplay.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 33040 bytes
  dplayx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 229888 bytes
dpmodemx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 23552 bytes
 dpwsock.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 42768 bytes
dpwsockx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 57344 bytes
dplaysvr.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 30208 bytes
  dpnsvr.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 18432 bytes
   dpnet.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 375296 bytes
dpnlobby.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 3584 bytes
 dpnaddr.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 3584 bytes
 dpvoice.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 212480 bytes
dpvsetup.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 83456 bytes
  dpvvox.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 116736 bytes
  dpvacm.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 21504 bytes
dpnhpast.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 35328 bytes
dpnhupnp.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 60928 bytes
dpserial.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 53520 bytes
  dinput.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 159232 bytes
 dinput8.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 181760 bytes
   dimap.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 44032 bytes
diactfrm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 394240 bytes
     joy.cpl: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 68608 bytes
   gcdef.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 76800 bytes
     pid.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 35328 bytes
  dsound.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 367616 bytes
dsound3d.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 1294336 bytes
  dswave.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 19456 bytes
   dsdmo.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 181760 bytes
dsdmoprp.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 71680 bytes
  dmusic.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 104448 bytes
  dmband.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 28672 bytes
dmcompos.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 61440 bytes
   dmime.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 181248 bytes
dmloader.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 35840 bytes
 dmstyle.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 105984 bytes
 dmsynth.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 103424 bytes
dmscript.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 82432 bytes
   dx7vb.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 619008 bytes
   dx8vb.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 1227264 bytes
 dxdiagn.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 2113536 bytes
   mfc40.dll: 4.01.0000.6140 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 924432 bytes
   mfc42.dll: 6.02.4131.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 1028096 bytes
 wsock32.dll: 5.01.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 22528 bytes
amstream.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 70656 bytes
 devenum.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 59904 bytes
  dxmasf.dll: 6.04.0009.1133 English Final Retail 8/22/2006 04:05:26 498742 bytes
mciqtz32.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 35328 bytes
 mpg2splt.ax: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 148992 bytes
   msdmo.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 14336 bytes
  encapi.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 20480 bytes
    qasf.dll: 9.00.0000.3250 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 237568 bytes
    qcap.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 192512 bytes
     qdv.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 279040 bytes
    qdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 385024 bytes
   qedit.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 562176 bytes
qedwipes.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 733696 bytes
  quartz.dll: 6.05.2600.2749 English Final Retail 8/29/2005 21:54:26 1287168 bytes
 strmdll.dll: 4.01.0000.3936 English Final Retail 8/21/2006 09:52:08 246814 bytes
 iac25_32.ax: 2.00.0005.0053 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 199680 bytes
  ir41_32.ax: 4.51.0016.0003 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 848384 bytes
 ir41_qc.dll: 4.30.0062.0002 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 120320 bytes
ir41_qcx.dll: 4.30.0064.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 338432 bytes
 ir50_32.dll: 5.2562.0015.0055 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 755200 bytes
 ir50_qc.dll: 5.00.0063.0048 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 200192 bytes
ir50_qcx.dll: 5.00.0064.0048 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 183808 bytes
   ivfsrc.ax: 5.10.0002.0051 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 154624 bytes
mswebdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 204288 bytes
      ks.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:15:22 140928 bytes
  ksproxy.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:58 130048 bytes
  ksuser.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 4096 bytes
  stream.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:08:04 48640 bytes
mspclock.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:58:40 5376 bytes
   mspqm.sys: 5.01.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:58:42 4992 bytes
 mskssrv.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:58:42 7552 bytes
  swenum.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 4352 bytes
mpeg2data.ax: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 118272 bytes
msvidctl.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 1428480 bytes
  vbisurf.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 30720 bytes
   msyuv.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 17408 bytes
wstdecod.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 50688 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
Windows Media Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,msadds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.2180
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.2180
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Indeo® video 5.10 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
WMT Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Microsoft Screen Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,msscds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
MPEG Layer-3 Decoder,0x00810000,1,1,l3codecx.ax,1.05.0000.0050
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.2180
ACELP.net Sipro Lab Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,acelpdec.ax,1.04.0000.0000
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
File Source (Netshow URL),0x00400000,0,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmvds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmv8ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4000
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Multiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASX file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASX v.2 file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
NSC file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Windows Media source filter,0x00600000,0,2,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
WST Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,wstdecod.dll,5.03.2600.2180
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,5.03.2600.2180
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,mpg4ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,2,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Overlay Mixer2,0x00400000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
.RAM file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
WMT DirectX Transform Wrapper,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
G.711 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,g711codc.ax,5.01.2600.0000
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.2180
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Indeo® audio software,0x00500000,1,1,iac25_32.ax,2.00.0005.0053
Windows Media Update Filter,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASF DIB Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASF ACM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASF ICM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASF URL Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASF JPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASF DJPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASF embedded stuff Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WIA Stream Snapshot Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wiasf.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.2180
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
QuickTime Movie Parser,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
XML Playlist,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
QT Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Indeo® video 4.4 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003
Indeo® video 4.4 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003

WDM Streaming Data Transforms:
Microsoft Kernel Acoustic Echo Canceller,0x00000000,0,0,,
Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
Microsoft Kernel DLS Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180

Video Compressors:
MSScreen encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00100000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel 4:2:0 Video V2.50,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel Indeo® Video 4.5,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Indeo® video 5.10,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft H.261 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft H.263 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
IAC2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
ACELP.net,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Windows Media Audio V1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Windows Media Audio V2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Messenger Audio Codec,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Microsoft G.723.1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749

Audio Capture Sources:
Realtek AC97 Audio,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
Realtek AC97 Audio,0x00200000,3,3,,5.03.2600.2180

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
Realtek AC97 Audio,0x00200000,3,3,,5.03.2600.2180

WDM Streaming Mixer Devices:
Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer,0x00000000,0,0,,

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.2180
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.2180

Audio Renderers:
Realtek AC97 Audio,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
DirectSound: Realtek AC97 Audio,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749

WDM Streaming System Devices:
Realtek AC97 Audio,0x00200000,17,2,,5.03.2600.2180
```
now when i try to get iunto wow my pc restarts...lol what do i do about that.?


----------



## kaboomst1ck (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: The infamous WoW 132 error.... [Re-Post]*

up to the top. not sure what the problem is still


----------



## kaboomst1ck (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: The infamous WoW 132 error.... [Re-Post]*

really hope i dont need a bigger psu


----------



## kaboomst1ck (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: The infamous WoW 132 error.... [Re-Post]*

im pretty desperate here im willing to tip someone via paypal if we can get this solved.


----------



## kaboomst1ck (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: The infamous WoW 132 error.... [Re-Post]*

bump up


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: The infamous WoW 132 error.... [Re-Post]*

roll back all drivers except that sound card update i told you to get.then we will work from there.


----------



## kaboomst1ck (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: The infamous WoW 132 error.... [Re-Post]*

im not sure how to do that. =/ if you had any sort of IM that we could go over this on that would be great. lolprobably take way less time to.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: The infamous WoW 132 error.... [Re-Post]*

its easy open up system in the control panel.then open device manager.then all the devices you have updated,right click and hit properties.under driver you will see an option to roll back driver.


----------



## kaboomst1ck (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: The infamous WoW 132 error.... [Re-Post]*

ok ill try it out when i get home


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: The infamous WoW 132 error.... [Re-Post]*

be sure to post back,and let me know how it goes.


----------



## kaboomst1ck (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: The infamous WoW 132 error.... [Re-Post]*

i rolled back audio and video drivers

i dont know if i should do it for others because of the message that says they havent been backed up, do i do it anyways?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: The infamous WoW 132 error.... [Re-Post]*

if it says they havent been backed up then dont try.ok download,and install this audio drive its the top link on the page.lets do this in steps one at a time to be sure we dont cause more problems.


just to add you do know to uninstall old drivers first right?then install the new one.


----------



## kaboomst1ck (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: The infamous WoW 132 error.... [Re-Post]*

i found the problem, i uninstalled my video card and removed it, i started using onboard and it worked amazing. for this first time in a long time..

so now i need to figure out how to get my vid card to work. because this onboard crap is brutal.


----------



## kaboomst1ck (Nov 12, 2007)

not sure what to do here.

all of the sudden my computer shuts down. on start up i get a memtest saying i have what i would like to call an assload of errors on my memory.

A few days later i got a new stick of ram and the same error came up.

im running DDR ram.

any ideas on what to do to get started on solving this problem?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if you are refering to a bsod error message post it in full
or if you are running memtest,run it on 1 stick at a time


----------



## kaboomst1ck (Nov 12, 2007)

when i boot up it auto-runs a memtest and finds all these 100+ errors.

so i cant really post the errors without taking a picture.

i had two when i got the error took them both out got a new one, put it in and same error.

not a bsod. just that error.


----------



## kaboomst1ck (Nov 12, 2007)

bump.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what memtest is it 
have you set it to run on startup
if not check for a infection


----------



## kaboomst1ck (Nov 12, 2007)

i think it is a win memtest, it runs on start up.

it runs for a few seconds, finds loads of errors, then just stops, shows me the errors then all i can do is restart my computer, and watch it again.

i cant get to the desktop.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

what is your motherboard, power supply, and the dimm voltage in the bios?


----------



## kaboomst1ck (Nov 12, 2007)

my dxdiag can be found here.

hope this helps

http://www.techsupportforum.com/

there is also lots more info in that thread to about this pc


----------



## kaboomst1ck (Nov 12, 2007)

bump since its 3 pages back


----------



## kaboomst1ck (Nov 12, 2007)

if there is anymore info needed please ask cause i would like to get this solved. thx. :]


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you need to post the information asked for in post 7
m/board
ram voltage setting in the bios
power supply brand and wattage


----------



## kaboomst1ck (Nov 12, 2007)

heres my everest report on this page. this will tell you i believe?

http://www.techsupportforum.com/#post1199100


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: The infamous WoW 132 error.... [Re-Post]*

when that occurs the problem is usually the psu supplying insufficient power to run the card


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it will not tell us the brand and wattage of the of the psu
this can only be obtained by looking at the label
this is obviously related to your other thread
stay in the one thread don't start new ones


----------



## kaboomst1ck (Nov 12, 2007)

sorry i thought this was a new problem since the old one stopped for a good period of time. now this.

sorry wont happen again will check the label when i get home


----------



## kaboomst1ck (Nov 12, 2007)

newton power ltd
160 watt min output. 

think thats it.

really small psu if it is.

may just buy a 400w.


----------



## kaboomst1ck (Nov 12, 2007)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817709012

this one is big cheap and im sure a pos but it will probably have no problem running it.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

total waste of money it only supplies 11amps on the 12v+ line you need a min of 18amps
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371007


----------



## kaboomst1ck (Nov 12, 2007)

is there anything cheaper that can handle it?

seems alot since im only using 512mb of ram and onboard graphics right now.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

that's not what your Dxdiag says
NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X
and that is cheap for a quality supply have a look at this one
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256039


----------



## kaboomst1ck (Nov 12, 2007)

sorry forgot to say i took that vid card out. it was causing the error with my World of warcraft game. i took it out and it solved the old issue. sorry forgpot to mention that.


----------



## kaboomst1ck (Nov 12, 2007)

would it change anything with what i just posted?


----------



## kaboomst1ck (Nov 12, 2007)

bump..


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

did you upgrade the power supply


----------



## kaboomst1ck (Nov 12, 2007)

No not yet i was wondering if i can get a cheaper one if i am running 512mb of ram and on board graphics.

so if at all possible i dont have to spend the 70ish dollars you know?

50 is my budget id say.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

well you could try anything you want
will it work or not??? we are here just to advise you.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371002


----------



## kaboomst1ck (Nov 12, 2007)

I know it cant be gauranteed to solve the issue but I am just trying to make sure that 80 dollars for a power supply isnt going to have more than I need power wise since ill only have this pc for about 2 more months.

I was just trying to find something cheap that would hold up. sorry if I dont make much sense. =/


----------



## kaboomst1ck (Nov 12, 2007)

and on the above one i noticed it is SLI certified, does that increase the price at all? since i dont use sli just wondering

OH. and if you could tell me like the min. requirements of what i may need ill take a look around myself for one then post and see if you guys approve.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*calculator*

add 30% to the total load
choose "go lite" on the calculator
read the power supply link i provided you a few posts back


----------



## kaboomst1ck (Nov 12, 2007)

much thanks.


----------



## kaboomst1ck (Nov 12, 2007)

273 watts is what they suggest after i added 30% onto it.

now i need to figure out my rails


----------



## kaboomst1ck (Nov 12, 2007)

so i read the page linked above and am wondering how many 12v rails i need the one that was linked has 3 i believe and i was curious if that is necessary for my low low brow computer.

and im just curious what the difference between 1 and 2 rails is? and i assume 2 is better?


----------



## kaboomst1ck (Nov 12, 2007)

so, i was wondering.. think the problem may be solved if i re-format my HDD?

The error is with memory but the thing is i tried brand new sticks to no avail. same problem.

any ideas? would this possibly solve it?


----------

